# Pitting Edema?



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I called my vet to tell her that Charlie is having a hard time peeing and it's just a dribble. His sheath is swollen and he has those two places on his stomach. She mentioned pitting edema. Has anyone had personal experience with this/can tell me what it is? Google isn't really helping to inform me. Charlie's vet is coming somewhere between 11-1 today so please pray for him!!!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Two places? Like bulges that will give to pressure when you feel them? It's pitting if the area of edema is pressed on and with release of pressure remains indented, like there's a pit. At least, from what I have learned of edema this is true. Any sort of circumstance that lead to the edema in the first place? If he's having issues urinating it could be a kidney or bladder issue. Here's an informative link for ya:

Edema - EquestrianLife Wiki

Just keep him as comfortable as possible until the vet gets there, hope your boy gets better soon!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Edema itself is not a disease itself, the same way colic is not a disease but a symptom of something else going on.
Edema is a fancy word for fluid collection in an area. The pitting means when pressed on the indentations remain after the fingers are removed.

Your vet will look for a cause of the edema & treat that. Sometimes no cause is readily found & a few doses of a diuretic (medication to remove the fluid) is all that is needed.

One of my horses periodically gets belly edema & despite extensive testing we have never found out why. Her heart, lungs & kidneys are fine so we give the diuretics & the fluid is gone quickly.
I hope there is nothing major going on with your horse & his edema will remain an annoying mystery as in my mare.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

natisha said:


> Edema itself is not a disease itself, the same way colic is not a disease but a symptom of something else going on.
> Edema is a fancy word for fluid collection in an area. The pitting means when pressed on the indentations remain after the fingers are removed.
> 
> Your vet will look for a cause of the edema & treat that. Sometimes no cause is readily found & a few doses of a diuretic (medication to remove the fluid) is all that is needed.
> ...



Did the vet do blood tests on your mare? I told her about Charlie's issue struggling to pea and not dropping to pee then I mentioned the stomach pudge and she mentioned pitting edema then said something over the phone about blood tests.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

She may take blood tests to check his kidney function if he is having difficulty urinating. Which, btw, is pretty pricey. My yearling would drink 20+ gallons of water a day and I wanted to make sure his kidneys were functioning properly and he wasn't IR. Nope, I spent 200 bucks to find out he drinks and pees a lot just because he wants to. But, it is for peace of mind. That would be the only reason I see to have a blood test run.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Has his sheath an penis been properly cleaned recently? That can cause problems.

Is he eating alfalfa or another high protein forage or feed? When some horses, particularly older ones, eat a high protein diet, they must drink a lot more and urinate a lot more to get rid of the excess protein. They turn excessive protein into Ammonia and it must be eliminated from the body by the kidneys. This is why some barns smell very strong with a strong Ammonia odor in the morning when the doors are first opened. This can be very hard on some horses. They will get edema in their ventral belly and lower legs if they cannot get rid of that much fluid. Getting more exercise and cutting back on protein will eliminate the problem. 

Feeding mature horses too much protein is not only a waste of money, it also makes horses use a lot more bedding and makes stalls a lot wetter and harder to keep clean and dry. It can cause more hoof problems like thrush and can make horses a lot more susceptible to scratches and other skin problems.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

UPDATE:
Yesterday the vet came and took a fecal sample and two vials of blood and luckily Charlie behaved during that part! He said he looks good and healthy, he listened to his heart and ruled out heart failure. He asked if Charlie has had contact with other horses that maybe had parasites but he only has contact with Alfie, so that's a no. He said he is probably lacking proteins which is hopefully the only problem and he is dribbling pee because his sheath and stomach has the pitting edema.

He will call me with the blood test results tomorrow so please pray everything goes welll! Charlie also needs his teeth floated..


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I still don't understand why he can't pee. He can't extend his winky to pee it kind of just dribbles out a little bit. The tip can come out a little when I'm grooming him but he can't drop fully. Would this have something to do with the pitted edema? I get the bloodwork back tomorrow I just don't want him to not be able to pee...


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

UPDATE: Charlie's blood work came back fine, he is healthy and the vet said he may have had an allergic reaction to something. Not sure from what but he gave us meds to make the swelling go away. Today is the second day he has been on the medicine and his stomach is looking better, he is still having a little trouble peeing though..not sure if it's from his swollen body/sheath from the edema or if he possibly has a bean? Ideas?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So your vet said nothing about his trouble peeing:shock: Did he even examine the area??? Your horse could need a good cleaning or he may be suffering urinary Calculi{stones} If he is starting to have kidney damage the edema can very easily be related:-(. What did he give him med wise?? if on any diuretics,poor guy if he can't pee proper:shock:


----------

